

Ask HN: Is sjobs@apple.com a good idea? - gaiusparx

Is it good idea to have a public email address for the ceo of your startup for customer to reach, such as Steve Jobs?
======
ScottWhigham
Ugh. Questions like this are unanswerable or, at the very least, generally
result in odd/strange answers (like MikeTaylor's single word "Yes" response).
We'll give you as much info as you give us, OP. Asking a generic question
results in a generic answer.

Suggestion: be more specific in your questions and you're likely to get more
specific answers.

------
MikeTaylor
Yes.

